# Officesuite Pro



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I want to catch this when it is a Free App of the Day.  Any suggestions as to when I should be watching so I don't miss it?  It seems sometimes there is a "pattern" to these offers.  Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lynnfw1 said:


> I want to catch this when it is a Free App of the Day. Any suggestions as to when I should be watching so I don't miss it?


Every day. 



> It seems sometimes there is a "pattern" to these offers. Thanks!


If there's a pattern, I've not noticed it, but then, I've not been looking hard.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I haven't noticed a pattern... I just have it bookmarked in my "bookmark bar" in Chrome so that I remember to click it every day to see what is free.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

If I recall correctly, this was a FAotD around the time the Orig. Fire came out and again when the HDs came out, so I'd start paying close attention soon since more new models are coming out.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got it for $0.99 On June 11, 2012.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> I got it for $0.99 On June 11, 2012.


Me, too


----------

